# Line roller bearing grease or oil



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Does anyone use grease in line roller bearings of spinning reels?

I have an older Daiwa Regal Z that I use regularly in saltwater. When I first got it, the line roller bearing would start to squeak after a hard day's fishing and required cleaning and oiling. I recently tried a blue marine grease on the bearing and it performs well...it rolls with the lightest pressure and no line twist and lasts a lot longer.

What's the downside?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Generally the rule of thumb is no grease in roller bearings, just oil. It can cause the bearing to start slipping.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

I know Dipsay is a master of reel repair, but if you're fishing in saltwater I'm going to say grease. I've learned from experience those line roller bearings are the first to corrode. Unless you remember to oil them after every single trip I think packing the bearing with grease is the way to go.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

After forgetting there was a bearing in there after an accident dunk, I replaced mine last month on my Sahara 2500 and put it in with grease. I've only used it once since then, but it worked fine. Hopefully after this weekend I'll have some more fish to report back on.

I thought I read where Batam likes to put grease in there too, or maybe it was Alan Tani.


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

I think that dipsay was thinking about roller clutch bearings as in the anti reverse. I believe the question was about the bearing in the line roller on a spinning reel bail. There shouldn't be any problem with using grease in the spinning reel bail line roller bearing. The only thing you might notice is that if the grease is to thick, the roller might not turn and the line will slide on the roller instead of turning it. I would start with a thicker oil in that bearing before i went to using grease and see if that solves your problem without making the roller to where it wont turn. TG's rocket fuel sells a product called liquid grease. It's a very thick oil, almost as thick as honey. I like to use it on areas like you are refering to.


----------



## Aggelos (Mar 1, 2012)

I put marine grease on the one side and on the other side i put ReelX oil so the mixture will be soft and anti corrode,i had no complains for one year im using that methode


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Pro Reel said:


> I think that dipsay was thinking about roller clutch bearings as in the anti reverse. I believe the question was about the bearing in the line roller on a spinning reel bail. There shouldn't be any problem with using grease in the spinning reel bail line roller bearing. The only thing you might notice is that if the grease is to thick, the roller might not turn and the line will slide on the roller instead of turning it. I would start with a thicker oil in that bearing before i went to using grease and see if that solves your problem without making the roller to where it wont turn. TG's rocket fuel sells a product called liquid grease. It's a very thick oil, almost as thick as honey. I like to use it on areas like you are refering to.


 You are correct brotha, sorry. lack of sleep with a new born causes you to not read a thread correctly. Yes on those line guide bearings, along with the handle shaft bearings I lube generously, then coat with grease, Kind of packing the bearing so to speak...Dip


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Dipsay, I remember the days of newborns...just read the manual that came with it. LOL !
Congratulations!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

CHeater! With all the govt cutbacks over the years I got diddly poo!. Had to figure out all 5 by myself..LMAO!
But aint she a cutie!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

She is just precious!!! WTG Cindy n Brian :cheers:


----------

